# Shino vs Torune



## PDQ (Jun 6, 2013)

Battle of the Bug cousins!  [former]Rookie vs Root!

Nanobugs
vs

*Spoiler*: _CH633_ 



Giant bugs




Location:  Forest
Distance:  25m
Mindset:  IC
Knowledge:  Manga


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not sure what manga knowledge is, I'm willing to bet it's pretty in-depth for Torune and almost zero for Shino given the former's position in Root.

If Shino tries what he did to the Juubling, then its likely some of Torune's insects would get into Shino right as he performs the summoning.

They stalemate in that case. Direct physical contact is likely GG for both.

I might lean more towards Torune just in case the nanobugs get into Shino before he completes the summoning and he recoils from the excruciating pain.

With knowledge Shino might opt for range but I wonder if the nanobugs would just destroy Shino's bugs before they could do anything. . .



Torune 6/10 maybe.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jun 6, 2013)

It comes down to who touches who first. 

The only difference is Shino can keep his distance with waves of his smaller bugs in the form of bug balls and bug walls, which are also deadly.

Torune did manage to get a hand on Obito who was dodging a mind transfer, but Shino literally just reacted and blitzed a Juubi spore on panel. 

I wonder if Torune's bugs would actually cease to damage Shino if he opted to offer his chakra as a substitute for Torune's once he was touched. And vice versa, of course. 

In which case it comes down to whom has better Taijutsu.


----------



## PDQ (Jun 6, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> I'm not sure what manga knowledge is, I'm willing to bet it's pretty in-depth for Torune and almost zero for Shino given the former's position in Root.



He should recognize his uncle's bugs, they turn his body purple.  So they should recognize one another.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 6, 2013)

PDQ said:


> He should recognize his uncle's bugs, they turn his body purple.  So they should recognize one another.



I thought the technique was a secret. Wonder where I got that from, then.

I still lean towards Torune though.

Could he try something like only pulling back his sleeve while already in the process of blocking or something?

Shino would hit him _as_ he recognized the technique in that instance. . .but it would be too late.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 6, 2013)

Shino has range, and prefers it.  He takes Torune at a distance, or hits him in his clothing.

Shino is also observant enough to see the purple skin that Torune revealed and is now trying to grab him with.

Also, if Shino punches him in his clothing, then the bugs can burrow, and ... his bugs might die from the Nanobugs, come to think of it.  Hmm.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 6, 2013)

Obito touched Torune as he was using Kamui and he still got his right arm infected even when he was wearing a glove. If Shino attacks from a distance with his bugs, it will be a waste as the second Shino bugs touch Tourne's skin to suck chakra, they should get poisoned and die. This means Shino needs to go into CQC to win and vice verse.

If Shino lands a hit on Torune with his Kidaichū ? Mushikui the he can kill Torune but just by touching Torune Shino will be infected meaning he'll die shortly after words, resulting in a draw as both are death. On the otherhand if Torune mages to land a hit on Shino before Shino touches him, he should win.

So the likely result to happen more times then not is either Torune wins or it ends in a draw as they both die.


----------



## Synn (Jun 6, 2013)

Have we ever seen Torune launch ranged attacks with his bugs? If not, then Shino probably takes this as he benefits from the starting distance.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jun 6, 2013)

The real question is whether or not the nano bugs' poison will affect Shino's bugs if they try to suck Torune's chakra. [1]. 

Aside from the question I presented above:


> I wonder if Torune's bugs would actually cease to damage Shino if he opted to offer his chakra as a substitute for Torune's once he was touched. And vice versa, of course.
> 
> In which case it comes down to whom has better Taijutsu.



The full-body variant [1] may act as somewhat of a poisonous barrier for both Shino and his bugs, whether or not the burrowers can get through and grow fast enough to vitally wound Torune before they die of the poison themselves is also a relevant question. 

The mob that is his bug ball [1] may prove strong enough to eventually push through the nano bugs covering his skin and cause some injuries, Shino can even put some growers in there, but that means he has to actually hit Torune with it. 

There's a lot of factors in this that transcend the simple "who touches who first". Shino's extended range may prove useless against Torune's technique. 

This is a very interesting debate. Nice one PDQ.


----------

